# Interesting new humidity control option



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

HUMIDIPAK by Planet Waves.

http://www.planetwaves.com/pcaredetails.aspx?id=7


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks for the info Jeff
my issues are under control.
product listed was not available at m local L&M, only had the little thin enclosed plastic tub type that you jam between the strings at the sound hole.( apparently there is a "snake type" available but none in stock.)
Interestingly the unit includes a plastic schringe with the kit - I didn't buy it for the $15. - besides i didn't want to be stoped by the police with obvious musicians gear and a schringe to boot - LOL)
cheers
RIFF


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

That seems pretty nice.
I wasn't sold on it till they said it lasts 2-6 months.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

The lower end 2 in that 2-6 months concerns me. It's darn dry here and depending on price, it could turn into a pricey proposition.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I certainly would try it. I'm not sure if it would be able to keep up with the low winter humidity in my house. I use two case humidifiers and a soundhole humidifer at the same time to keep it 45% in my case,


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow, you guys are sure serious about your humiditiy.. i feel like a chump for waiting so long to get a humidifier for my place. It still could probably be better, but Its better than it was.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

flashPUNK said:


> Wow, you guys are sure serious about your humiditiy.. i feel like a chump for waiting so long to get a humidifier for my place. It still could probably be better, but Its better than it was.


All it takes is having a brazilian rosewood guitar crack on you and your whole humidity world changes.


----------



## Marccd (Mar 29, 2007)

*I use...*

Zorb-it here in the everchanging weather patterns of the Miami shore. I have one in each case and during the wide humidity changes of a Florida winter from 35% to 71%, 40 degrees into the 80's in a day and a half, the guitars remain in the 50 - 55% range.

Technical info

Never needs replacing!


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> HUMIDIPAK by Planet Waves.
> 
> http://www.planetwaves.com/pcaredetails.aspx?id=7


I saw them advertised in one of the guitar magazines I picked up recently.

Looks pretty good.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*Humidity revelation*

I had a guitar crack on me overnight in 1972. (Bitterly cold January) I never forgot it. I have monitored my humidity ever since.
Here's a good humidifier - possibly better than the Planet Waves. 
<www.oasishumidifiers.com>


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

OK. I have the humidipack for the new Taylor, I'll let you guys know how it works out. Apparently you can buy the replacement pouches for around $8, so that $24 per refill, I can get 6 months out them it's worth it in my mind.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i've been thinking of storing my guitars in the laundry room - lots of humidity in there.

-dh


----------



## exhaust_49 (Jan 4, 2007)

I've tried different humidifers and the best (and cheepest) for me to use is a simple sponge in a ziploc bag that has holes punched in it. It puts out a lot of humidity, so be careful using it. I won't use anything else.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2007)

Keep us posted. I used the Oasis in my Larrivees this past winter, but the Humidipak looks very interesting.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

exhaust_49 said:


> I've tried different humidifers and the best (and cheepest) for me to use is a simple sponge in a ziploc bag that has holes punched in it. It puts out a lot of humidity, so be careful using it. I won't use anything else.


...thanks for the tip, mate!

-dh


----------



## Dave (Dec 12, 2006)

best invention ever!

now you don't have to do anything to maintain humidity.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Dave said:


> best invention ever!
> 
> now you don't have to do anything to maintain humidity.


I've been using it for a week and I'm thinking this is the best thing since sliced bread. Peace of mind knowing my humidity is exactly 45%. Easy to tell when they need to be replaced, they start harden up, until then they feel like gel packs.

No more filling up bought or home made humidifiers every 4 days in the dry Calgary winter.

:bow::bow:


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Do you have to keep the guitar in its case for this to work? Or can you put it in the sound hole and cover the sound hole?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> Do you have to keep the guitar in its case for this to work? Or can you put it in the sound hole and cover the sound hole?


No it's a case system. Actually has 2 parts one part sits in the case by the head stock the other part fits in the sound hole between the strings.


----------



## Cross (Jan 8, 2007)

I have owned one for close to 2 months now. The gel has not gone solid on me yet and everytime I open the case to my Larrivee D-03, it feels great. Some people claim that the Humidipack brings back that "new guitar smell", but I wouldn't know what that smell would be like anyway. :smile:

One thing that I will say though is that the extra pouch provided with the kit to place underneath the headstock is GREAT! Before getting the Humidipack, the lower frets of my guitar were starting to feel sharp. I bought the Humdipack on the basis that Bob Taylor claimed in the product video that the extra pouch has the ability to revitalize dried necks. I placed the pouch underneath the neck right above the guitar's storage compartment and over the new few days, my guitar's frets are no longer sharp.  I think this product is definitely worth getting, and buying replacement packs every few months is a small investment for maintaining a $1000+ acoustic.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

"it could turn into a pricey proposition"
At 7 bucks a replacement, figuring one ever 6 months, it'd take almost 70 years to equal a grand worth of guitar... Not too pricey, I suppose.... 

But it's still one more thing being tossed into already over-flowing landfills... "Marccd"s "Zorb-it" seems like a better, at least less-wasteful, solution.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

An aside...For my fiddle case I use a simple plastic 35mm film cannister with a few holes drilled in it and a damp sponge inside. Works great. Also happens to function in other cases, hung in side ports of guitars hanging on walls, and lasts quite a while in a closed case. Poor man's solution maybe, but works well. Otherwise I use "LifeGuard" soundhole plugs. 

Never needed to de-humidify yet, though watching the weather channel too much makes me wonder...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

"I use a simple plastic 35mm film cannister with a few holes drilled in it and a damp sponge inside. Works great."
I use the Bag&Sponge solution for my bodhran... but the film cannister is a great idea... I might have to give that a try soon!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'd love to find an inexpensive and, especially, easy to operate humidifier - something that requires nothing more than a daily refill of water and the occasional cleaning/replacing of the filter.

any suggestions?

-dh


----------

